# Prewar shockmaster fork questions



## flyingtaco (Jan 20, 2020)

I am having a friend fix these forks. My question is were all these style forks closed and and rounded? All the pics that I have seen are like that, but these appear to be flat angled at the ends.


----------



## dogdart (Jan 20, 2020)

They were made both open and closed ended. Those holes in your forks now we're drilled after someone torched off the old axle


----------



## dogdart (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## flyingtaco (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks dogdart. I think I will have him do the closed end style. I will post pics of finished product.


----------

